# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  معدل کل دیپلم کدوم میشه ؟

## Mr.M

سلام دوستان . 
من گیج شدم هرکس یه چیز میگه . 
معدل کل دیپلم که سایت سنجش میخواد دقیقا کدوم معدل میشه ؟ 
فقط معدل سال سوم میشه یا میانگین سه معدل سال اول و دوم و سوم ؟ 
معدل کتبی که مربوط به امتحانات نهایی سال سوم هست رو میدونم .

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pro

> سلام دوستان . 
> من گیج شدم هرکس یه چیز میگه . 
> معدل کل دیپلم که سایت سنجش میخواد دقیقا کدوم معدل میشه ؟ 
> فقط معدل سال سوم میشه یا میانگین سه معدل سال اول و دوم و سوم ؟ 
> معدل کتبی که مربوط به امتحانات نهایی سال سوم هست رو میدونم .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


کارنامه سال سومت رو بیار.
یه معدل سمت راست که نوشته معدل کل.
یکی سمت چپه که نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی.

----------


## Mr.M

> کارنامه سال سومت رو بیار.
> یه معدل سمت راست که نوشته معدل کل.
> یکی سمت چپه که نوشته معدل کتبی نهایی.


کارنامه سال سومی که به ما دادن فرق داره .
فقط میانگین نوبت اول داره و معدل سال . 
اصلا معدل کل و معدل کتبی نهایی نداره !  :Yahoo (2): 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان . 
> من گیج شدم هرکس یه چیز میگه . 
> معدل کل دیپلم که سایت سنجش میخواد دقیقا کدوم معدل میشه ؟ 
> فقط معدل سال سوم میشه یا میانگین سه معدل سال اول و دوم و سوم ؟ 
> معدل کتبی که مربوط به امتحانات نهایی سال سوم هست رو میدونم .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


سلام
معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی تو ریز نمرات سه ساله دیپلم موجوده ، تو این عکس واست مشخص کردم  :Yahoo (1):  ؛


همیشه موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Mr.M

> سلام
> معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی تو ریز نمرات سه ساله دیپلم موجوده ، تو این عکس واست مشخص کردم  ؛
> 
> 
> همیشه موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


مشکل اینجاست به ما از این کارنامه ها ندادن ! 
همون کارنامه a5 معمولیه . 
پس خودم بخوام حساب کنم معدل کل میشه میانگین معدل 3 سال ؟ 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> مشکل اینجاست به ما از این کارنامه ها ندادن ! 
> همون کارنامه a5 معمولیه . 
> پس خودم بخوام حساب کنم معدل کل میشه میانگین معدل 3 سال ؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


عجب!  :Yahoo (4): 
باید یدونه از این ریز نمرات داشته باشی دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
آهان مرکز پیش دانشگاهی برای ثبت نام شما این ریزنمرات رو ازت گرفته ، میتونی از مسئول مدرسه بخوای یدونه کپی ازش بهت بدن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.M

> عجب! 
> باید یدونه از این ریز نمرات داشته باشی دیگه 
> آهان مرکز پیش دانشگاهی برای ثبت نام شما این ریزنمرات رو ازت گرفته ، میتونی از مسئول مدرسه بخوای یدونه کپی ازش بهت بدن


نمیدونم داداش من اصلا از این کارنامه ها ندیدم . پیش دانشگاهی و دبیرستانم هم یکیه !

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## saj8jad

> نمیدونم داداش من اصلا از این کارنامه ها ندیدم . پیش دانشگاهی و دبیرستانم هم یکیه !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


عرض کردم داداش مرکز پیش دانشگاهی این ریز نمرات و گواهی موقت شش ماهه دیپلم رو برای ثبت نام شما گرفته ، هیچ مشکلی نیست میتونی بری پیش مسئول امور دفتری مدرستون ، کد دانش آموزی و شماره شناسنامت رو بهش بده بگو از ریزنمرات سه ساله دیپلمت (مثل همون عکسی که بالا گذاشتم) یه پرینت بهت بده ، همین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## afshar

سلام 
ملاک سنجش ریز نمرات کتبی نهایی هست و چیزی که میخواد عملا خودش با کد سوابق تحصیلی داره 
فقط جهت اطلاع معدل پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد
اون معدل پیش دانشگاهی جنبه اماری داره و همه ساله خواسته

معدل کل هم نمرات سه سال اول دوم و سوم دبیرستان هست که در برخی دانشگاه ها اولویت پذیرش با معدل های مثلا بالای 15 یا 17 هست 
البته تعداد این دانشگاه خیلی خیلی کمه و اغلب وابسته به وزات خانه های غیر از یهداشت و علوم هستند

----------

